# Backflow Testing Gauge



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a question about the 'Test Kit Calibration Certificate' that accompanies most gauges when you buy them.

I'm looking at a Mid-West 835. The date of manufacture is 1-17-08 and the certificate is signed, but the 'Date released to field' line is blank.

The gauge looks brand new and I'm doubtful it was ever even used.

How critical is having the 'Date released to field' line filled out? Will I have problems registering it with my state if that line isn't filled out?

The serial # line was filled out in the photo I'm uploading -- I erased it from the photo myself.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Date of calibration,serial number, and make and model is usually the only thing the state or citys care about.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Around here it needs to be tested for proper calibration every year.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's mine. Mine is blank too. Probably not critical. 

In some municipalities where I've worked, they didn't even want to see a calibration report, they didn't care. One town in particular only wanted to see my backflow certifications and nothing else. They didn't care if I was a licensed plumber or not.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks guys -- I think I'm going to go for it.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have to have mine re-calibrated yearly, our water authority schedules a day every year and she emails everyone on the tester list to bring their kits in to be certified.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Thanks guys -- I think I'm going to go for it.


Got it for $550.00, it looks immaculate in the photo's -- I'll post pics when it gets here next week.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Got it for $550.00, it looks immaculate in the photo's -- I'll post pics when it gets here next week.



That's a good price. I've got the same gauge set just re-branded from Apollo and am quite happy with it. I paid $800 or $900 for it a few years back.


----------

